# New White Labs Yeast Strains



## Doc (31/12/08)

Just reading the Platinum availability for 2009. There are a couple of new yeasts on offer.
The Yorkshire sounds interesting.

Beers,
Doc

*WLP038 Manchester Ale Yeast*

Top-fermenting strain that is traditionally good for top-cropping. Moderately flocculent with a clean, dry finish. Low ester profile, producing a highly balanced English-style beer.

Attenuation: 70-74%
Flocculation: M-H
Optimum Fermentation Temp: 65-70F
Alcohol Tolerance: M-H

*WLP037 Yorkshire Ale Yeast*

This yeast produces a beer that is malty, but well-balanced. Expect flavors that are toasty with malt-driven esters. Highly flocculent and good choice for English pale ales, English brown ales, and mild ales.

Attenuation: 68-72%
Flocculation: High
Optimum Fermentation Temp: 65-70F
Alcohol Tolerance: Med-High


----------



## Fermented (6/1/09)

The Yorkshire does look rather good. 

Definitely to go in the 2009 to-do list. 

Thanks for sharing the news!

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## buttersd70 (6/1/09)

I would presume the Yorkshire would be as close as damn it to the Wyeast Yorkie? Would be interesting to compare.


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/1/09)

Fermented said:


> The Yorkshire does look rather good.
> 
> Definitely to go in the 2009 to-do list.
> 
> ...




You'll have plenty of time to plan for them.

Manchester is not due till July/ August
Yorkshire even later, in Sept/ October

Pete

PS Australian & Essex strains are available NOW


----------



## T.D. (7/1/09)

Hey Doc, you didn't happen to notice if Southwold Ale was on the list did you? My favourite yeast of all time! :wub:


----------



## Doc (7/1/09)

T.D. said:


> Hey Doc, you didn't happen to notice if Southwold Ale was on the list did you? My favourite yeast of all time! :wub:



Sorry T.D. Not on the list.



> Jan/Feb: WLP009 Australian Ale, WLP022 Essex Ale, WLP036 Dusseldorf Alt
> 
> Mar/Apr: WLP039 Nottingham Ale, WLP540 Abbey IV Ale, WLP940 Mexican Lager
> 
> ...



Doc


----------



## Duff (7/1/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> You'll have plenty of time to plan for them.
> 
> Manchester is not due till July/ August
> Yorkshire even later, in Sept/ October
> ...



Pete,

Where is the 009 Australian available? I just called Mel at ESB and he told me it was discontinued.

Cheers.


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/1/09)

Duff said:


> Pete,
> 
> Where is the 009 Australian available? I just called Mel at ESB and he told me it was discontinued.
> 
> Cheers.



G'day matey,
Oh dear.
Did you tell him it was on the whitelabs website as a Platinum release for Jan & Feb?
It's true that 009 was discontinued some time ago and needed a large order for it to be pulled from the bank.
He's probably just going off memory.
I just tried calling to sort it for you, but they have shut for the day.
Will have a go tomorrow, as I want some Essex.

Pete
Hoping 'mum to be' is coping with the heat.


----------



## Duff (7/1/09)

Thanks Pete, hear from you tomorrow.

Upcoming mum is doing well, around 10 weeks to go. Taking her to a nice island in the Whitsundays for a few days in a couple of weeks. Hopefully she is interested in a spa or something so I can sneak out fishing for the day  

Cheers.


----------



## Pumpy (7/1/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> PS Australian & Essex strains are available NOW




The Essex Yeast has a Krausen a foot high great top cropper seem to remember I made so many batches with that yeast it was so easy to pinch some for the next batch 

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (7/1/09)

Hey Pete, can you post back here if ESB are going to get some Aussie Ale Yeast. Def want to give this one a go

Kabooby


----------



## Franko (7/1/09)

I've got some here kabooby give us a call

Franko


----------



## kabooby (7/1/09)

Thats right. I forgot about that.

How was the last 4 weeks for you. I bet they were dry and the longest 4 weeks you have had for a while

Kabooby


----------



## Franko (7/1/09)

kabooby said:


> Thats right. I forgot about that.
> 
> How was the last 4 weeks for you. I bet they were dry and the longest 4 weeks you have had for a while
> 
> Kabooby



Not wrong there,but I'm back


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/1/09)

T.D. said:


> Hey Doc, you didn't happen to notice if Southwold Ale was on the list did you? My favourite yeast of all time! :wub:




Found this in the back of the fridge.....




Time for another 'Show your interest' type thread T.D.? 
Pete


----------



## Peter Wadey (7/1/09)

kabooby said:


> Hey Pete, can you post back here if ESB are going to get some Aussie Ale Yeast. Def want to give this one a go
> 
> Kabooby



Ok


----------



## Peter Wadey (8/1/09)

Duff & Kabooby,
Did not get Mel, but spoke to Richard this morning.
Faxed him the 2009 Platinum range & confirmed his order forms have them on it.

None of the current Platinums are in stock.
According to Richard, he will only order Platinums on customer request.
(This is different to in the past, where stock was kept.)

He is happy to take your order.
As for ETA, he is expecting to place the next Whitelabs order around late January.

Suggest you speak to Richard.
Pete


----------



## Jim_Levet (8/1/09)

Dave @ Nth Sydney has a pretty quick turn around on White Labs orders. I hope the WLP009 still gets a run. Interested in this new HP strain too, could get a run in my shed.
James


----------



## T.D. (8/1/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> Found this in the back of the fridge.....
> View attachment 23692
> 
> 
> ...



That's liquid gold you have there Pete! This was the first liquid yeast strain I ever used years and years ago, and have since never found anything that I've liked more. My next English Ale strain to try will be WLP005 I think. Heard good things.


----------



## T.D. (8/1/09)

By the way, I read on one of those WLP-Wyeast comparison tables that Wyeast British Ale II is the same strain as Southwold. But I tried it and it was clearly not the same strain. It was nice but the attenuation was way too high and had less body as a result.

The only problem I had with Southwold was that it stalled a couple of times at 1.020 during winter in some cold snaps.


----------



## Bribie G (8/1/09)

Where's the best and most reliable place to order the Whitelabs from? I've been using Wyeast, Fermentis, Notto etc from Ross but don't have a 'channel' yet for Whitelabs - I take it there's a site somewhere with shopping cart, Visa etc etc? I would love to try the Burton Ale :icon_cheers:


----------



## T.D. (8/1/09)

Burton is a great bitter yeast, very complex. Quite a few places do mail order WLP yeasts. Dave's Home Brew and ESB would be the two I would consider. I was speaking to Dave a while back though and he said he is reluctant to sent yeast by mail as liquid yeasts should always be kept cold etc. But he said he will do it is the customer really wants it. I think he packs them with an ice brick in that case.


----------



## Bribie G (8/1/09)

ESB sounds the go, I'll be in Sydney early Feb and might get a couple popped into overnight and sent to the Sydney Rellies and nurse them in my esky home to QLD. 
Edit: whoah, I see Dave's is in N. Sydney, should be able to pick some up in person as we're staying at Beacon Hill near Warringah Mall and I vaguely know my way around Chatswood, Crows Nest, N. Sydney etc. As long as I can get back on Mona Vale road I'm sweet.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kram (8/1/09)

BribieG said:


> Where's the best and most reliable place to order the Whitelabs from? I've been using Wyeast, Fermentis, Notto etc from Ross but don't have a 'channel' yet for Whitelabs - I take it there's a site somewhere with shopping cart, Visa etc etc? I would love to try the Burton Ale :icon_cheers:


Bribie, you can't beat Brewers Choice for White Labs vials at $9.50 if ordered online, $11.50 if purchased in store I think. Don't know about delivery as I just pop into the one over at Enoggera.

Link


----------



## Bribie G (8/1/09)

kram said:


> Bribie, you can't beat Brewers Choice for White Labs vials at $9.50 if ordered online, $11.50 if purchased in store I think. Don't know about delivery as I just pop into the one over at Enoggera.
> 
> Link



Ah, getting better by the minute! I hadn't even thought about LHBSs as we are a bit starved for them on the Northside.


----------



## Duff (8/1/09)

kram said:


> Bribie, you can't beat Brewers Choice for White Labs vials at $9.50 if ordered online, $11.50 if purchased in store I think. Don't know about delivery as I just pop into the one over at Enoggera.
> 
> Link



Kram,

Awesome link, thanks. Hadn't heard of Brewers Choice selling WLP for $9.50 online. Excellent value for excellent yeast.

Cheers.


----------



## Gerard_M (8/1/09)

BribieG said:


> Where's the best and most reliable place to order the Whitelabs from?
> cheers:



I use Daves Home Brew @ Nth Sydney for my White Labs yeasts. Excellent service, great prices.
Just ordered a few vials of the WLP009 off him too.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/1/09)

Gerard_M said:


> I use Daves Home Brew @ Nth Sydney for my White Labs yeasts. Excellent service, great prices.
> Just ordered a few vials of the WLP009 off him too.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Putting 2 & 2 together & getting 5........

Have you run out of ideas for beer at the brewery already buddy?
First you want the Coopers grain bills and now you're getting some Coopers Yeast!

I know, I know, I can bring my own beer ..............

Wadey,
Firing spitballs from afar....


----------



## T.D. (9/1/09)

Pete, I would have ordinarily thought brewing an Aussie Pale Ale with the Coopers yeast to be a bit "unoriginal" too, but having entered an Aussie Pale in a comp fermented with an English strain and basically the only negative comment I got was that it didn't have enough of the Coopers yeast character, it appears that WLP009 is the "be all and end all" in Aussie Ales. Sad but true, especially considering Coopers is just one of hundreds of Aussie pale ales that have appeared over the years.

All that said, I still don't quite understand why they bother selling WLP009 in Australia when we have Coopers Pale Ale in every bottlo in the country. Just reculture!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/1/09)

T.D. said:


> That's liquid gold you have there Pete! This was the first liquid yeast strain I ever used years and years ago, and have since never found anything that I've liked more. My next English Ale strain to try will be WLP005 I think. Heard good things.



Hey T.D., have you tried the Wyeast Ringwood strain yet? 
I gave it a go last year and it is bloody brilliant in an English Bitter.
Leaves plenty of body and gives nice maltiness and great fruity esters.

C&B
TDA


----------



## T.D. (9/1/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Hey T.D., have you tried the Wyeast Ringwood strain yet?
> I gave it a go last year and it is bloody brilliant in an English Bitter.
> Leaves plenty of body and gives nice maltiness and great fruity esters.
> 
> ...



G'day TDA,

I haven't tried Wyeast Ringwood myself. But I have tried WLP Burton Ale and I have a sneaking suspicion its the same strain. Warren sent me a bottle of a bitter done with Ringwood and it had an almost identical yeast character to the Burton Ale strain. I agree, great yeast for English ales. SOOO much more complex and "3-dimensional" than anything dry and even most liquid strains. Might have to give it another try this winter.


----------



## Gerard_M (9/1/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> Putting 2 & 2 together & getting 5........
> 
> Have you run out of ideas for beer at the brewery already buddy?
> First you want the Coopers grain bills and now you're getting some Coopers Yeast!
> ...



OK I'll bite
I could have just soaked the labels off some Coopers stubbies, but I only do that for comps!
009 is for some garage brews over summer. A few pales like the ND Pale & a clone of the Coopers Dark Ale (without sugar) 009 is a little temperature tolerant, so if we ever get a warm day down here it will help. I don't have a large chest freezer like some people because my wife wouldn't hire a ute!!!!!
Grain bill is for the Coopers Dark, as my can opener is broken & I missed the can opener bulk buy so I am stuck with mashing in after the kids go to bed.
As for bringing your own beer.......who invited you in the first place!!!!!!!
Cheers
Gerard

Oh & having seen slabs of Coopers sitting on loading docks & in warehouses throughout stinking hot summers, I wouldn't bother with making a starter from a stubby.


----------



## T.D. (9/1/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Grain bill is for the Coopers Dark, as my can opener is broken & I missed the can opener bulk buy so I am stuck with mashing in after the kids go to bed.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peter Wadey (9/1/09)

Gerard_M said:


> OK I'll bite
> ...
> Grain bill is for the Coopers Dark, as my can opener is broken & I missed the can opener bulk buy so I am stuck with mashing in after the kids go to bed.
> As for bringing your own beer.......who invited you in the first place!!!!!!!
> ...





No can opener? Could have punched a big hole in each end & let it run out!!
When you get stuck on these sorts of complex tasks, ring your local homebrew shop or ask on here for advice. 

But seriously .....
If you really must do the mashing thing & after tea at that, make sure you weigh grain before you get tired.
Mashed after tea recently - never again. Finished at midnight.
First runnings colour was way off.
Deduced must have weighed 10% crystal instead of 10% munich !!
Don't know how. Some choc malt & revised hopping & yeast turned the APA into a Brown instead.

BTW: 700l chest freezer is RIP at the tip, you callous bugger.

Re: Comp entries. Don't forget to change the cap as well. Might help!

Rgds to the family,
Wad

Oh, I think were off topic a bit. Somebody help!


----------



## Duff (9/1/09)

T.D. said:


> All that said, I still don't quite understand why they bother selling WLP009 in Australia when we have Coopers Pale Ale in every bottlo in the country. Just reculture!



Tim,

The WLP009 is not the same as the dregs found at the base of a Coopers Pale Ale. Try some, it's very different - more English in taste.

Gerard - No new can opener with the new upcoming bling? Are you considering BIAB? :chug:


----------



## Gerard_M (10/1/09)

Duff said:


> Gerard - No new can opener with the new upcoming bling? Are you considering BIAB? :chug:



Not that deperate, but I was considering an apprentice greenkeepers job. Not too sure about the crocs on your course though!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (15/1/10)

The 2010 Platinum Strain availability has been posted by White Labs 

Beers,
Doc

*Jan/Feb:*
WLP022 Essex Ale
WLP038 Manchester
WLP850 Copenhagen Lager

*Mar/Apr:*
WLP009 Australian Ale
WLP351 Bavarian Weizen
WLP940 Mexican Lager

*May/Jun*:
WLP072 French Ale
WLP410 Belgian Wit II
WLP510 Belgian Bastogne

*Jul/Aug:*
WLP566 Saison II
WLP540 Abbey IV
WLP006 Bedford British

*Sept/Oct*:
WLP039 Nottingham
WLP545 Belgian Strong
WLP885 Zurich Lager

*Nov/Dec*:
WLP037 Yorkshire Square Ale
WLP515 Antwerp Ale
WLP920 Old Bavarian Lager


----------

